# Tetanus Toxoids



## dballard2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

Can anyone point me to Medcare's coverage of tetanus toxoids (CPT code 90703), please?  I have searched the Medicare website with no luck.  Thanks.


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.cms.gov/mcd/search.asp?error=You+need+to+select+a+Geographic+Area.
type your geographic location

I know TX has LCD on it...i pulled below from trailblazer http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Tools/LCDs.aspx?DomainID=1&ID=2913

Tetanus (90703, 90714, 90718) – These injections are covered when given for an acute injury to a person who is incompletely immunized.

When a tetanus booster is given to a patient in the absence of an injury, the injection does not meet the coverage criteria for Medicare (even though it may be appropriate preventive treatment).


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 26, 2010)

glad i can help


----------

